# What's the biggest animal You've taken



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

What's the biggest animal You've ever taken of any species. This buffalo weight 1676 LBS.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I had a picture... I only have a VHS tape and a pic of the mount....










10ft 10 in Alligator, Cameron Parish, Louisisana. 400+lbs


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Cape Buffalo Tanazania 04


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

230 lb Trans Pecos mule deer. Sorry no pic


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Encinal -- where did you take you bull? Ivory looks thick.

Just a cull hunt:


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

cool photos. Mine was a 550lb hog. Were those elephants culls?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Nilgai about a month ago. No pics, but the bull weighed 650 lbs.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

eland...can't compete with an elephant.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

My little daughter and her big bison.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Charlais/Simmental cross 1587lbs. Good eats! Grain fed, High fenced and Pen raised. His name was Sir Loin.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

If you don't count the cow I hit with my truck it would be a 480lb hog.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Chunky said:


> My little daughter and her big bison.


Wow! With a bow too. Nice shat.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Those are some bigguns boys and girls....


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Bull Nilgai. .300 Win Mag. Kenedy County


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Took this Gemsboc last season.--Had to skin it in the truck bed--big dude!

850lbs easy--took 5 of us to load it up!

Beautiful animals--one of my favorite trophy's on the wall!--Excelent eats also!


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

Cape Buffalo - Tanzania


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Tie between Cape Buffalo and Eland*

(for second or third place in this thread with elephants) I like this picture because is really shows the size off.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Chunky said:


> eland...can't compete with an elephant.


Well I want to see it. Rumor has it they taste a lot better.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

850 lbs ... ?!?!?!?!?! What ... !!! Wow ... ha ha ha ha ... just messin' with you man ...

Up until next week (with luck) here's my biggest ...


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

i got a dove before sorry i didnt take a pic


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Harvested a few elk and I guess 600 to 800 lbs. Didnt have a scale and couldnt lift them up to weigh anyway.

Charlie


----------



## carpetguy (May 13, 2008)

Alaskan Brown Bear-October 2003


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

carpetguy said:


> Alaskan Brown Bear-October 2003


Dayum ... !!! Nice bear ... !!!


----------



## carpetguy (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, it was a great trip and really beautiful scenery. Sometime I need to tell the whole story.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Charlais/Simmental cross 1587lbs. Good eats! Grain fed, High fenced and Pen raised. His name was Sir Loin.


I have gotten a few of those also.:biggrin:

#403 boar hog, free range, with a knife


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Squirrel*

From a small pocket canyon in New Mexico, near the town of Alamogordo. They grow'em big in that area for some reason....... Hit him a little far back. Had to track him all the way to the highway. That's my outfitter on the left..................sorry, sometimes I can't help myself.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Darn, I thought there were going to be slump buster stories. The best I can do is a 120# field dressed WTD.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good lookin animal there Spec........................!


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

MY WIFE


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

That is just funny right there!!!!



empty pockets said:


> MY WIFE


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Mary Jo McWaddle- 452 lbs (before breakfast).


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Chunky & Daughter Do-Rags*

Do y'all make them? Where can I buy one? Do y'all have an ad on this website?


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Charlais/Simmental cross 1587lbs. Good eats! Grain fed, High fenced and Pen raised. His name was Sir Loin.


Full blood Simmental bull, not sure of the exact weight but it was every bit of 1500 lbs.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Not to brag....but I took my ex-mother-in-law to the airport (cargo loading area) she would give any of these big animals :tongue: a run for the feed trough:rotfl:


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

empty pockets said:


> MY WIFE


DANG IT! You beat me to it! :spineyes:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Harpooned a fat chick no pics dont want to be reminded


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

410lb boar north of Cisco,Tx.. Free ranging no high fence or pen fed ****.

Taxidermist stole the head, I will never take a boar that big again, they aren't real common that size.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Got this guys two years ago...just under 900 lbs, cull bull ....small horns!









Got this guy in 2001, just over 1100lbs.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> Well I want to see it. Rumor has it they taste a lot better.


fair enough, I have to go home and scan a pic...that safari was before I went digital....


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Do y'all make them? Where can I buy one? Do y'all have an ad on this website?


LOL, you can buy them anywhere....it's how you where them that makes them special.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, here is the promised eland pic...sorry about the poor quality, I hate computers and especially scanners.

Mark


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## trophyhunter01 (Jun 20, 2008)

2007 Namibia


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Colorado Mule Deer*

My three best mule deer taken from my family farm in Southwest Colrado!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Handel Dua, Maakom River Swamp, Kalimantang, Indonesia. 15 foot King Cobra. Weapon was 1" X 6 ft. bamboo stick mano y mano. No photo. My crew had skinned it and cut it up by the time I got back from changing my underwear.

SUNBEAM


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> Handel Dua, Maakom River Swamp, Kalimantang, Indonesia. 15 foot King Cobra.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Biggest - Eland in So. Africa 2002










Biggest in US - Boar killed 1989 in Liberty County, SE of Plum Grove. field dressed - the pieces (only way to do it) scaled total of a little over 630# no pic - hwell: Have the skull Euro. Will try to get a pic of that.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Harpooned a fat chick no pics dont want to be reminded


Alex I still have the pic.. want me to post it.. I think her name was Bridget..


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*My first elk*

This the largest animal I evered killed many moons ago.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Greater Kudu, Namibia, Africa


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Moose*

2006 bull moose in Maine, 960 field dressed. Mine is the one on the left.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lots of big ones....*

I have taken a watusi (with a bow), a buffalo (with a bow), a buffalo (with a .308), a 6x6 elk (with a .270) and an 8x9 elk (with a bow)....lots of big ones! My favorite was the 8x9 elk with my bow....it wasn't my biggest animal bagged, but it was definitely the most rewarding and FUN!!! Of course...I have also shot a great nilgai, a red stag and a gemsbok...too many!!! I love to hunt!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow... the fronts on that first elk are really cool


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Encinal said:


> Wow... the fronts on that first elk are really cool


Yes....he was a beauty!!! I have him in storage because I cannot fit his big head through the door frame of my house! LOL! That is nuts....time to buy a bigger house!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't remember his name, but I'd say he was around 6-4 probably 320 pounds. 

Closing time at the Silver Dollar Saloon in Bandera, TX circa 1978. I didn't bag him persay but I did knock him out with a really good right hand. 

Does that count? 

TH


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Watusi*

Diamond Jen, all I can say is WOW! Where did you kill that watusi at? That thing is way cool!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very impressive Jen! a real Huntress!!


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Jen do you have Sister by chance


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Diamond Jen said:


> I have taken a watusi (with a bow), a buffalo (with a bow), a buffalo (with a .308), a 6x6 elk (with a .270) and an 8x9 elk (with a bow)....lots of big ones! My favorite was the 8x9 elk with my bow....it wasn't my biggest animal bagged, but it was definitely the most rewarding and FUN!!! Of course...I have also shot a great nilgai, a red stag and a gemsbok...too many!!! I love to hunt!


Curiosity drives me to ask. Why a bow harvest for the watusi bull ?


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

My biggest is either my "poor man's Cape buffalo" or my bull gemsbok.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

I posted earlier that I would try to put up a pic of the skull from the boar I mentioned. Here it is.









This second pic shows where he was shot when young. Must have been a close call long before I bumped into him. Until the hide and flesh were removed, there was nothing noticibly wrong with his jaw, although some teeth were misaligned.


----------

